# furnace issue.....need help



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

did the xe70 have the about 4 inch flame sensor with the weird burners
and the three prong mercury senor?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

N M Mechanical said:


> did the xe70 have the about 4 inch flame sensor with the weird burners
> and the three prong mercury senor?


The older ones used the WR 36E87 gas valve that did indeed have the mercury sensor NM.  Here's the sensor that is needed for that particular gas valve:
http://www.white-rodgers.com/wrdhom/pdfs/instruction_sheets/0037-3600.pdf


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

I'd like to thank all you guys for the real deal info you provide. 10:30 Saturday night my daughter called and said thier furnace wasn't working. Son in law was checking all the regular things so I headed over to check it out. We pulled the cover, turned the thermostat down for a bit then back up to see what was what, and it did the same thing mentioned. Then I remembered reading this post and found then pulled and cleaned the flame sensor...IT WORKED! Once again I have maintained my genius status!  . Kidding, I gave full credit to you guys and this site. Thanks again. It was a cold night. 

Funny thing is there is a list of trouble shooting related to just how and when the little lights flash on that thing but didn't mention that at all...go figger.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

You going there and solving the problem at 10:30 on a Saturday night saved her a lot of money!!


----------

